# Foundation Sticks - what are your faves?



## SnowWhiteQueen (Jan 21, 2008)

I have recently become obsessed with foundation sticks, I love how easy they are to put on and they blend so nicely!!!  I have tried both Shiseido and Bobbi Brown's.  Bobbi's was a little too greasy and while i loved Shiseido's they have discontinued my shade.  I am looking into trying the Laura Mercier one next...does anyone have a stick foundation that they love?


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 21, 2008)

I wasn't too fond of the Laura Mercier foundation sticks.  I found them to be a bit on the dry side.  However, I LOVE the MAC stick foundations.  They glide on so smoothly and you can even blend them with a foundation brush once you paint them onto your skin.  Fantastic color range and over Prep & Prime foundation primer it lasts and lasts.


----------



## user79 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have had positive experience with the Clinique one, I think it's called City Stick? Worked well for me! The Clinique one has good coverage and was easy to buff with a brush.


----------



## EyeshadowJunkie (Jan 22, 2008)

The MAC, Clinique, and MaxFactor stick foundations are really good. I was surprised by how good the MaxFactor one was...


----------



## frocher (Jan 23, 2008)

.....


----------



## kyoto (Jan 23, 2008)

My favorites are Mac, Napoleon Perdis, and Benefit.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 24, 2008)

*bump* anyone have any input on Stila's foundation sticks? TIA


----------



## ms_bloom (Jan 24, 2008)

Hmm, I was going to say Bobbi Brown's is my favourite. It has good coverage, enough for dark circles for me as well as blemishes, and is just the right texture for me. I've also got Stila's and find it greasier and with less coverage. It does feel more moisturising than Bobbi's though.

I used to quite like the Maybelline Express Sticks but those are long gone.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jan 24, 2008)

Becca cosmetics makes absolutely amazing foundation sticks, and everything else!!!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Feb 1, 2008)

Anyone tried Shiseido's Sun Protection one compared to The Makeup one? Differences?


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 14, 2008)

I've been searching for a good foundation stick lately and after reading all the good reviews on MUA & Specktra, I decided to buy the Shiseido Foundation Stick. I took the shade I40 (Natural Fair Ivory) and it looks like the perfect match! When I tested it at Sephora, the texture felt sooo smooth that I immediately fell in love with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to try it tomorrow


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_*bump* anyone have any input on Stila's foundation sticks? TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love it! Its probably my HG foundation stick!


----------



## franken_stein (Jan 10, 2011)

*MAC Studio Stick foundation alternatives?*

Hey everyone! I need some help  I really like the MAC Studio Stick foundation because it gives me a pretty good, sheer coverage without making me look like my makeup is caked on. I'm having more and more trouble finding the sticks though ever since they've been discontinued and phased out. I don't know if I really need an exact dupe, but another stick foundation with a similar kind of creamy texture would be great. After doing a quick search here I wasn't able to find much about this. Does anyone have any recommendations? I know a lot of people like Bobbi Brown's stick foundation, but I'd love to hear a few more opinions.

  	Oh, and I used NW30 for the MAC stick, if there are also shade recommendations for your preferred foundation too, that would be wonderful!

  	Thanks!

  	EDIT: Oops. Okay, so I did go and find this thread after posting this, sorry folks  Can a mod delete or close this? I guess my Q is a little bit different, since I want to know which stick foundations most closely resembles the Studio Stick one, but I'll definitely go through some of those other recommendations and try a few of those out soon!


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Jan 10, 2011)

I really LOVE Kryolan's TV Paint Stick. Which may sound weird. But humour me. It's about ten dollars, and ever since the Max Factor paint stick was discontinued, this has been my favourite stick foundation. It's HD Grade and comes in about a bajillion colours. It can be applied like a normal foundation or it can be built up to an EXTREME level of coverage. I use it on drag queens and it can even cover a five o' clock shadow if you need it to. If you need a lighter coverage, that stick will last you FOREVER. It also has a great staying power can can still feel like the normal coverage of a stick foundation on your face. Set it with powder and it isn't going ANYWHERE.


----------



## yummy411 (Jan 10, 2011)

where do you purchase the kryolan tv paint stick?


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Jan 10, 2011)

You can get it from CosplaySupplies.com or Ebay as far as the internet goes, but I can't tell you where to find it in your local area because I dont know the stores around where you live. Google for more specific information about your area, it's totally worth it.


----------

